# What Do Readers Want?



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello all  

This is for readers and writers. Tell me and the rest of the Indies, what you want to read? Share your ideas, what you'd like to see more of, or what has yet to be brought to life that you're dying for! Is it a new Fantasy Series, a Thriller, a Vampire Saga? I myself write fantasy, but want to start something new, possibly modern day, thinking a Sci-Fi Thriller. What in your opinion is hot? I love to hear what others think, and know an open forum like this can inspire something truly amazing.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I'll read pretty much anything ... what I really want as a reader is a book that I CAN read ... one that doesn't suffer from horrifying errors of grammar, spelling, typesetting, or the failure of an editor to rein in an author who tends to wander around his or her story because there were long bits of completely unnecessary exposition or proscenium-breaking asides that distract from the story.

Those are the things that make me nuts.


----------



## Carolyn J. Rose Mystery Writer (Aug 10, 2010)

I want to read books where characters develop as they go along, and where characterization is as important as plot.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

More historical fiction, especially on the American Civil War, where the history is researched and not just a veneer in which modern characters do politically-correct things.


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

As both a reader and an author, I first and foremost want characters that I can relate to, people who seem real because they are detailed and 3-dimensional and do things that actual people might do. Hey, even serial killers eat pancakes for breakfast and listen to Mozart, right? [Well, one of mine does.] Having the story set in an interesting location, whether it's someplace I've been or a place I would like to learn more about, is also good.

An example: Void Moon, by Michael Connolly. Real character depth all the way around. Even the villain is fleshed out in an interesting way. The story is set in Las Vegas and gives interesting insights into the workings of a casino. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_i_1_5?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=void+moon+michael+connelly&sprefix=Void+

Susan


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I want something Jules Verney.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> ... one that doesn't suffer from horrifying errors of grammar, spelling, typesetting, or the failure of an editor to rein in an author who tends to wander around his or her story because there were long bits of completely unnecessary exposition or proscenium-breaking asides that distract from the story.
> 
> Those are the things that make me nuts.


What stormhawk said! I also want to Experience the story, not have it told to me. I don't want 20 characters all with motive, that gets confusing. I like my questions answered and I don't want an ending open to interpretation, I want to know - did he or didn't he? Just tell me. I want closure. If it's a series, I don't want a nail-biting cliffhanger ending, I can't take the suspense of the fate of the world hanging in the balance. And please, please, please, EDIT and PROOFREAD.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

Cool question! Thanks.

I like dark mystery thrillers. So within that context:

I want moral ambiguity and complexity and rich characterization. I love characters who are not all black or all white, but are profoundly human, even the antagonists. I dislike characters who are too good or too bad to be true. Sometimes I recognize that the authors are clearly more enamored with their characters than I am (see for example, Mark Mills, _Amagansett_). Make me sympathize with somebody against my will. I am tired of evil religious people or evil polluting corporations or venal politicians -- all of which have been done to death.

Plot-wise, I want to be surprised. I don't need twist endings, because those can be predictable, too. I like thinking when I'm in a middle of a book that I'm just not sure where the plot is going.

I also like stories that change my way of viewing something. Tell me a story that I might learn something from, but don't try to teach me, if that makes sense. Especially, don't give me a plot that revolves around man's inhumanity to mother earth. I get it already. 

Best book I've read lately: _The City and the City_ by China Mieville. It blew me away and I understand why it just won the Hugo.

Sorry you asked?


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

I like a variety of fiction.  I especially enjoy good, long historical fiction.  I like thrillers that are not too heavy in the gore and sex details.  I also enjoy when animals are somehow part of the story.  I like memorable characters that stick with me for a long time.


----------



## Ty Johnston (Jun 19, 2009)

My reading moods are all over the place, so I'm not much help. However, usually once I've finished reading a book, I want the next one to be something drastically different.

For example, in fiction I might read something relatively light but fast paced, then switch to something overly literary, then back again. And I'll throw in a non-fiction book here and there. This summer I've been plowing through Tolstoy, so as soon as I'm done with War and Peace I'll probably read some David Gemmell or Gregory Maguire, something that won't rack my brain too much while also being fun.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm pretty eclectic, but I'm a sucker for short story anthologies, particularly if they mix in horror. Also, reworked fairy tales. Those are the things that stand out enough to make me make a purchase. Clean prose, professional level editing.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd like to see more historical fiction, particular more European royalty - not that there isn't enough mainstream historical fiction (it does seem very popular right now) but I'd like to see some alternatives from the dominating big name authors.


----------



## A. Rosaria (Sep 12, 2010)

I think their are readers for every story, some more than others.

Some like it like this, some like it like that, no one likes it all the same.


----------



## Maria Romana (Jun 7, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> I want moral ambiguity and complexity and rich characterization. I love characters who are not all black or all white, but are profoundly human, even the antagonists. I dislike characters who are too good or too bad to be true.


Yes, this is what I look for, too. Real people are seldom pure saints or pure sinners, and there are two (or more) sides to every story. I love a plot and characters where I feel conflicted about what's going on. I want to hate the bad guy, but then he does something nice. I want to love the good guy, and then he does something kind of creepy. It's real, it's complicated, and there are no easy answers--that's what makes a great read.

My $.02,
Maria


----------



## rscully (Jun 5, 2010)

Awesome replies Kindlites! Keep em coming


----------



## Carolyn A (Jul 25, 2010)

GREAT question. I love stories where the characters are people I can identify with, they have bad days and good days, there's more in their life than just solving the mystery (not big on mysteries), and the dialogue is fun to read. I also love stories with a strong sense of place and good, vivid description of that place. Take me into that fictional world. I love a mix of humor and real emotions. I'm always looking for a book so good that I don't want it to end.

Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2010)

I want to be brought somewhere I've never been before. I want to see something extraordinary and meaningful, even if it's caught up in the tiniest of things. To quote The Postal Service: "I want life in every word to the extent that it's absurd."


----------



## Lori Brighton (Jul 10, 2010)

Vampires. lol. At least that seems to be the best selling. Definitely, imo, paranormal of some type seem to sell the best.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

More Steampunk  I absolutely LOVED The Affinity Bridge.

I'm also a big fan of paranormal/magic in the modern real world.


----------



## Thea J (Jul 7, 2010)

Carolyn J. Rose said:


> I want to read books where characters develop as they go along, and where characterization is as important as plot.


I agree. I like reading a variety of genres, as long as the characters are engaging.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Monique said:


> I want something Jules Verney.


That would be fun. Maybe I will try to come up with something.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

Currently, I like stories with intense, complex characters and riveting plots. Because I write and edit fiction, my brain tends to stay in editor mode, so a story needs to start off with bang to pull me in and make me forget I'm an editor. 
L.J.


----------



## caseyf6 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'd like some stories showing that maybe, just maybe, the nation remembers that we're at war.  As a military spouse, I very, very rarely see any of "us" portrayed anywhere.  I realize only about 1% of the nation is in the military-- but it still gets a little lonely.  

As for characters, I definitely echo the plea for complex characters.  Witty characters who don't take themselves too serious are also good fun.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

As a reader, I want an immersive story - something that takes me out of my head and makes me live in the author's.  I don't care if it's fantasy, romance, paranormal, mystery, or horror - make it something that resonates, where the characters become my friends or my enemies, and the setting is seductive and interesting.  My favorites are the ones that make me wonder what happened to the characters after the story has ended.


----------



## John Brinling (Jul 25, 2010)

I must have characters that seem real and that I can relate to.  That usually occurs very early in the book if it is going tom happen.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I'd love to find more chick-lit where the characters are not living in the lap of luxury.  Give me something real, something I can relate to...the nitty-gritty of making life fun in this recession-wracked world!  And please, PLEASE, no more having the down on her luck main character find happiness by marrying someone rich and solving all her troubles.  Show me how to have a happy ending without marrying into it!  Just my two cents. (Pardon the pun.  )


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

caseyf6 said:


> I'd like some stories showing that maybe, just maybe, the nation remembers that we're at war. As a military spouse, I very, very rarely see any of "us" portrayed anywhere. I realize only about 1% of the nation is in the military-- but it still gets a little lonely.


Very well said, Casey. In fact, in my opinion, we as a nation ask too much of our soldiers and not enough from anyone else. Not trying to get political here, but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I like authors to write the book I didn't know I wanted to read -- something astonishingly good that feels like a discovery. I don't think there's any formula for that.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Cool question! Thanks.
> 
> I like dark mystery thrillers. So within that context:
> 
> ...


If that book is anything like what you described you want, I'm going to have to check it out. I could have written your comment (only I don't think I could have made it nearly as clear!)


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

At the moment, I would love some densely written literary fiction. A.S. Byatt comes to mind. 

I would also be over the moon--so to speak--for a truly brilliant work of science fiction. I want something really rich and totally absorbing, please.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

MaryMcDonald said:


> If that book is anything like what you described you want, I'm going to have to check it out. I could have written your comment (only I don't think I could have made it nearly as clear!)




Sadly, Kindle version not available in US so this is for the paperback. The book is deceptively simple, a scifi/fantasy (could be either, IMO) police procedural, if you will. The moral ambiguity may or may not creep up on you. I'm not sure it is so easy for me to define the good guys and the bad guys even yet and Miéville leaves it all up to the reader.

@KMA, can you give me an example of a brilliant work of sf by your definition?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> Sadly, Kindle version not available in US so this is for the paperback. The book is deceptively simple, a scifi/fantasy (could be either, IMO) police procedural, if you will. The moral ambiguity may or may not creep up on you. I'm not sure it is so easy for me to define the good guys and the bad guys even yet and Miéville leaves it all up to the reader.
> 
> @KMA, can you give me an example of a brilliant work of sf by your definition?


I was just able to grab a sample so maybe it's been recently released in a Kindle version.  Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## L.J. Sellers novelist (Feb 28, 2010)

I like complex plots, intriguing but real/believable characters, a fast pace, and unexpected developments. And a little crime, of course.
L.J.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

Those who read The City and the City... Is it as dense as Perdido Street Station? I couldn't finish PSS, I kept getting annoyed at the breaks in narrative for (I thought) overly verbose environment description.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

akpak said:


> Those who read The City and the City... Is it as dense as Perdido Street Station? I couldn't finish PSS, I kept getting annoyed at the breaks in narrative for (I thought) overly verbose environment description.


No. The Kraken is like Perdido Street Station. The City and the City is a bit of a departure of Mieville as I understand it. I took a break from the Kraken due to the depth of description although I really liked it. However The City and the City does include a good dose of Mieville's penchant for inventing words.

MaryMcDonald said she'd gotten a sample chapter. Maybe you could start with that?


----------



## Holly A Hook (Sep 19, 2010)

I want things that haven't been done before, or not very much.  (I mostly read YA because that's what I write.)  I don't usually go for the "hot" types of books like vampires (right now, vampire books take up 75% of the shelf space in the YA fantasy section.)  I try to browse for something different.  But other than that, I'm not too picky.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Today, more


Spoiler



smutty


 romances.

Tomorrow, subject to change.

Now and always, engaging characters, decent action and minimal formatting issues.

Oh, and World Peace. Always want that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm going to put this on my wish list based on the recommendation here.

As for what this reader wants, I want a well written story with interesting characters and a plot. I don't much care about genre. I feel about some genres like I do about some foods. I would like them if I found one done well enough. So I keep trying them. 

Betsy


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Two words: Spaceships and sorcery.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

I have to applaud the "moral ambiguity and characters who are profoundly human" comment earlier in this thread.

If a writer is skilled enough to deliver characters this complex, I want to read him (her).

CJ


----------



## Music &amp; Mayhem (Jun 15, 2010)

I want to read books with diverse characters. I'm talking ethnic diversity. When I read a book of contemporary fiction that is populated only by white characters, I have trouble getting into this fictional world. Historical fiction is a bit different, though even here it's problematic sometimes. 

I really enjoy writing characters of different backgrounds and ethnicities. But maybe some people just want to escape to a fantasy world. What do you think?


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

At the moment I really want something like a new cyberpunk but fresh along the lines of Snow Crash by Neal Stephenson that just really blew me away the 1st time I read it many years ago.

I keep meaning to read China Mieville again but the length of Perido Street Station kept putting me off as I had previously read King Rat and while I did enjoy it for some reason it took me a long time to get through.


----------



## unknown2cherubim (Sep 10, 2010)

lorezskyline said:


> I keep meaning to read China Mieville again but the length of Perido Street Station kept putting me off as I had previously read King Rat and while I did enjoy it for some reason it took me a long time to get through.


Not trying to hijack the thread but _The City and the City_ is about half the length of Perdido Street Station and much less dense, as I understand it. However it is about the same pages as King Rat. 

You've just moved _Snow Crash_ up on my TBR list. It is sitting my bookshelf now and has been for a year.


----------



## lorezskyline (Apr 19, 2010)

unknown2cherubim said:


> You've just moved _Snow Crash_ up on my TBR list. It is sitting my bookshelf now and has been for a year.


Glad I pushed it up the reading list great book although some of the technology has already happened now. 
I think I will get back to China Mieville soon so many recommendations on this board for his books.

Also another thing I want in books is believable heroes that are not perfect but not stupid either.


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

unknown2cherubim said:


> @KMA, can you give me an example of a brilliant work of sf by your definition?


Hmm, science fiction I have loved: Julian May's Pliocene Exile Books, C.J.Cheryh's Cyteen, Lois McMaster Bujold's Vorkosigan books, William Gibson's Neuromancer, Joan D. Vinge's Snow Queen and Summer Queen, some of Asimov, some vintage Bradbury. Does that spark anything? I'm open to all kind of suggestions.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

I never ask myself or others the question: what do readers want? That is not why I became a writer. I write primarily for myself, to express myself, because I couldn't be anything but a writer, I simply cannot help myself. I would love it if the resulting books are loved by readers, and bought, because that makes my life a bit easier, I can eat something and write some more, but I wouldn't write after having first considered what a reader might want. It has been a challenge, and I have sometimes been forced to bend this principle slightly, but it remains my calling card.

Once a book has been written, I would be forced to do some publicity to get people to like it and buy it. That is always after the fact; it never comes up at the time of writing.


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

A few things;

  - I want to feel detached from current reality and be absorbed, as others have said, editing/proofing... PLEASE

  - I also look for books that push the boundaries on human behaviour but still keep it in the realm of plausible, insights into the twists of human psychology.

  - I love books that make me want to read them again just so I can revisit the characters, as if getting to the end of the book is like breaking up with them or going away for ever.


----------



## TotallyEpic (Aug 14, 2010)

I really like:


 Political Thrillers (Manchurian Candidate)
 Detective Thrillers (Alex Cross series)
 Post-Apocalyptic (The Road)


----------



## Philip N (Oct 8, 2010)

Thalia the Muse said:


> I like authors to write the book I didn't know I wanted to read -- something astonishingly good that feels like a discovery. I don't think there's any formula for that.


I like that.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

First off, please please please make it clean! And I don't mean taking out all the fun stuff; trust me, I have no aversion to sex or violence! ;-) I'm referring to editting and formatting. I'm open to a wide range of styles and genres, though I'll quickly be turned off by an excess of typos, poor editting and sloppy formatting. Don't make me pay to be a beta reader. Other than that my tastes vary from day to day, though whatever I'm reading, I enjoy a touch of humor throughout. Offbeat and dark yes, but not silly. But that's just me. 

More importantly, no matter the genre I love it when after I've finished, I realize I could read it again and discover all those little references and details woven throughout that carried more significance than I initially understood. A simple example: remember in Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone, when Hagrid first met Harry he was riding Sirius Black's motorcycle. Of course it wasn't until book three that I even learned who Sirius Black was, and it wasn't until years later when I reread the series that the significance of that statement sank in.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Great adventure. 
Stong characters, less whining and inner turmoil.


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

Monique said:


> I want something Jules Verney.


Funny, that was my nickname in high school (well one of the many).

As a reader, I want the story to pull me in from the get-go and take me on a ride, sort of like a rollercoaster. I don't like characters who's dialog is forced and doesn't sound right. I like getting to know the characters more, I like to feel empathy for them (or sympathy, depending on what's going on).

I love coming-of-age books ... like Up A Road Slowly. Where you see the character in the beginning being a small, timid child, and then as you continue reading, you see how she blossoms. I eat that stuff up!


----------



## jonconnington (Mar 20, 2010)

Just tell a good story...that's the be all and end all. The simplest thing in the world, and yet the most difficult...


----------



## Ruth Ann Nordin (Sep 24, 2010)

Christian romances where the married couple actually have sex.  So far, Carolyn Davidson is the closest I've come.  And yes, this is why I started writing romances.  If anyone knows of another author who writes these types of books, I would love to know who they are.


----------

